
Red's $15,000 'Red Raven' Camera Kit Available Exclusively at Apple Stores - stesch
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/08/01/red-raven-camera-kit-apple-exclusive/
======
stesch
MKBHD made a video about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywk2-xx0LP0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywk2-xx0LP0)

